# Mosso?



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody know anything about the Mosso frames on ebay? I'm looking for a somewhat inexpensive light frame and saw these.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=Mosso+frame&category0=


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I saw those on Cycleway allong with two other unknown (to me) brands. I wondered about them as well. You can't really go wrong for the price on the Sc version.
http://cgi.ebay.com/MOSSO-ferret-Scandium-MTB-Frame-SuperLite-1235g-Only_W0QQitemZ200113733930QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tech44 (Dec 28, 2005)

Axis II said:


> I saw those on Cycleway allong with two other unknown (to me) brands. I wondered about them as well. You can't really go wrong for the price on the Sc version.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MOSSO-ferret-Scandium-MTB-Frame-SuperLite-1235g-Only_W0QQitemZ200113733930QQihZ010QQcategoryZ98083QQcmdZViewItem


Yeah..thats the one I was looking at. Even if its above the claimed weight it should still be pretty light.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*some pics....*

i just found the links to the german ww-forum where a guy has one of these:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3321112&postcount=144

according to the source this is size M:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3330710&postcount=149

a very nice frameset indeed!

i weighed these frames at Eurobike last year and there are big differences among them depending on the colour. AMOEBA also sells this exaty same frame in an anodized version which was roughly 80g lighter than the same painted frame at the Mosso booth.


----------



## sharpe (Aug 16, 2005)

no I don´t own one
the pics are from the seller

@Nino can you post a link to the AMOEBA frame


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sharpe said:


> no I don´t own one
> the pics are from the seller
> 
> @Nino can you post a link to the AMOEBA frame


i just checked but it's not on the website. however the frame was in their catalogue i picked up at Eurobike. i weighed the frame on my own scale at the booth and it was really light. when i asked Mosso about the weight difference he got a bit angry...he really was a mad guy


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

wow that frame weighs a pound less than my front wheel w/ tire...


----------



## Brian14 (May 12, 2007)

*Mosso Scandium Frame...*

I purchased one of these Mosso frames on eBay about four months ago to build a lightweight hardtail. It is the Mosso Scandium and the frame arrived from China in just four days. I ordered the 16 inch frame, which works great for me at 5'8", and it is just 2.6 lbs. (frame only) on my digital scale. The BB threads and welds were perfect, something I was worried about since it is from China and can't really be returned easily, and it hasn't broken yet! After the build my bike weighs 23.5 lbs., though of course by swapping some parts it could be lighter. The bike rides great, a little softer than previous aluminum hardtails I have owned, but similar in many ways. I included a few pictures from after the build.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Brian14 said:


> I purchased one of these Mosso frames on eBay about four months ago to build a lightweight hardtail. It is the Mosso Scandium and the frame arrived from China in just four days. I ordered the 16 inch frame, which works great for me at 5'8", and it is just 2.6 lbs. (frame only) on my digital scale. The BB threads and welds were perfect, something I was worried about since it is from China and can't really be returned easily, and it hasn't broken yet! After the build my bike weighs 23.5 lbs., though of course by swapping some parts it could be lighter. The bike rides great, a little softer than previous aluminum hardtails I have owned, but similar in many ways. I included a few pictures from after the build.


Re: softness............How would you rate the BB stiffness? Can you notice much FD/chain rub when powering? And how is the rear triangle when carving and powering corners at speed?


----------



## Brian14 (May 12, 2007)

The BB and rear triangle both seem quite stiff and I have had no real chain rub. The softness that I have felt might really be due to the CF seatpost that I put on to take some of the harshness out of the hardtail ride. I am only 135 lbs., so that also might be why I have felt no real flex in the frame. The scandium does feel like it absorbs just a bit more of the bumps than my old aluminum frame used to.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Brian14 said:


> The BB and rear triangle both seem quite stiff and I have had no real chain rub. The softness that I have felt might really be due to the CF seatpost that I put on to take some of the harshness out of the hardtail ride. I am only 135 lbs., so that also might be why I have felt no real flex in the frame. The scandium does feel like it absorbs just a bit more of the bumps than my old aluminum frame used to.


Thanks Brian. I'm kinda interested in this frame but I'm a bit wary about stiffness at my 165lbs and massive leg power... Anyone else out there at my weight with this frame? Do tell, please.


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

hello to all, i'm from the philippines and i too have a mosso frame bike. mine is a mosso steel horse dual suspension. i have trying to look for the website but no luck yet. anyway, has anyone experienced using a frame like mine, heres the pics


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

nino said:


> he really was a mad guy


So you enjoy making people mad, then relish in it?


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

hi jay here. im about to buy a mosso pangolin next week. it is a dual suspension frame. this is my first time to get an MTB. it has suntour front suspension, shimano rapid fire.

what do you guys think?


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

hello jay,
mosso is a great frame for a mountain bike. you have to adjust the suspension in order to make good used of the four bar lingkage. sorry to say this but my bike got stolen while my son was about to go home from loading his celphone. the ******* knock my boy out of the bike and run with it. hope one day that guy gets run over by a truck:madmax:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

That suc "nuj"! Hope he gets what he deserve. 

Back to the topic, Mosso frames and others have been around in ebay for some time now and thier good value and works ok. A friend of mine bought the GUB brand it use some sort of alloy and its light for size small around 1200kg+. He's been riding the frame for a year now and the only problem is if you break the hanger you'll have to order it in china/ebay seller.


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

hi NUJ! i guess i used to be in the same boat as your son. i had my bike stolen eoons ago during my elementary years.

uhm.. a really really really stupid question but i hope you guys bear with me.. 

i think the frame i am to get is the same frame as your pic NUJ. but how do i go about adjusting the suspension?

BTW, i hope im not violating any rights but as a reference i kinda copied and saved your pic NUJ.

(",)


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

ooops.. sorry wrong frame... its the pangolin... not the steel horse...


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

its not the one im getting but it has the same frame.. its a pangolin..


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

here's the pic and the one above.. sorry. its my first time and i had problems posting pics..

its mosso pangolin..


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

5 more days....
hmmm......
:thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm guessing that's not a light frame, likely 6.5 to 7.5 pounds.


----------



## nuj (Jul 27, 2008)

hello pyromancer0318,
the shock that came with the bike is a simple coil spring, i bought a Spinner shock w/ preload adjustment. i used 140 psi and 3 clicks from closed as my adjustment. during climbing and sprint, the four bar linkage does it job with minimal bobbing. try to follow the instruction manual for the shock on your mosso and enjoy the ride. as for my new ride, i'm using a khs xc204 2008 model with shimano deore and lx parts


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

i got an ebay mosso ridgid alum fork for my cheap commuter bike. 
weight was very light(almost scary for a fork), but this mtb will only see road and some snow. 

weight was within 5g of claimed. happy so far.


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
just wanna ask, is there anyone from Manila here?

Nuj from where are you from? Im from Makati.


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

*wrong post*

wrong post,please delete:madman:


----------



## pyromancer0318 (Nov 8, 2008)

does anyone know where we could get shimano deore hydraulic brakes here in manila? how much does it costs?


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Very happy with my Mosso*

I don't know about the frame, but i just received aluminum MOSSO fork for my SS. MTB. Its been on two good rides. Forks looks great, and light as a feather. I'd guess their frames are nice as well. I WILL buy one when i'm ready.  Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

does it look like anyone else that the carbon frames are just metal frames wraped in carbon?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

This Mosso titanium frame looks interesting. And most of the garish graphics is trivial to remove with paint stripper.

Anybody tried the Mosso titanium frame?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

JoshS said:


> does it look like anyone else that the carbon frames are just metal frames wraped in carbon?


You might be on to something...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

JoshS said:


> does it look like anyone else that the carbon frames are just metal frames wraped in carbon?


HMMMMM......

well, in a positive note, FSA and Ritchy are making really nicely engineered stems that are alum wrapped in carbon, that are really light(but a bit heavier) and alot stiffer than an alum only stem. maybe this was the goal here,if its engineered as well. probally not and just trying to fool people though. like most people would care or know better anyway.

Rocky, you have one of the mentioned stems if i remember right?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> HMMMMM......
> 
> well, in a positive note, FSA and Ritchy are making really nicely engineered stems that are alum wrapped in carbon, that are really light(but a bit heavier) and alot stiffer than an alum only stem. maybe this was the goal here,if its engineered as well. probally not and just trying to fool people though. like most people would care or know better anyway.
> 
> Rocky, you have one of the mentioned stems if i remember right?


I have the FSA OS-99 CSI carbon wrapped stem on a couple of bikes now. They are quite stiff in torsion and I'd notice as they are 110 and 120mm each with a 25" low rise bar and a 24" flat bar.


----------



## wildtrekker (Sep 2, 2008)

tech44 said:


> Anybody know anything about the Mosso frames on ebay? I'm looking for a somewhat inexpensive light frame and saw these.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=Mosso+frame&category0=


chk this link, this might help:

http://www.chinamtb.com/files/e988c72d47a6ee47cf44c4c6bebe049f-130.html


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

bringing this back from the dead here. I have a stinky, and as much as I love it, its too much travel for light trail riding. Im looking at building up a hard tail or shorter travel fully and found these Mosso's on ebay? This thread seems to be full of happy customers, but I just wanted to check how peoples were holding up over time?


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

i have seen a few alum. hardtail frames in person and a few carbon road frames from the same factory.

they look fragile, but have been holding up so far. they seem to have a little more flex side to side depending on the design.
just look for a frame that looks beefy. if it looks weak it might be flexy.

on a side note my exotics carbon fork is holding up great and has gone thru a lot of testing. seems to me it might be from the same company or similair style of company.


shipping does take a while as it comes on a slow boat from china....literally


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the info. I'm not too much of an intense rider, so I'm not sure if I'd even know flew if it happened. I currently ride a Stinky, but its been killing me on the trails. It rocks as a DH rig, but is just too heavy.


----------



## p_mihai_ro (Apr 11, 2009)

I've bought a used Mosso Challenger frame, and built it yesterday and today. 

I can tell you it's awesome. I'ts my first hardtail. The frame weights around 4 lbs, it seems well made, welds are nice and everything is right. It's a beautiful white, and the decals are under a layer of clearcoat.

My build has all the parts from a 2008 Kona Cowan, i'm happy with everything besides the rear derailleur (alivio) and fork (Marzochi dirst jumper 2 because it's heavy as a boat anchor).

Regards.


----------

